# baby tort



## Waffle (Nov 15, 2008)

Well today i my uncle found a baby tortoise in his backyard. ANd i went to go get it since they dont now nothing about tortoise. So we picked him up and his smallest guy i ever seen. He about 2inch long and about 2 wide. Hes very active when i moved him into a box for now, he was very active walking over everything.Eyes are fine nothing but i think hes dehydrated since i notice when he pooped it wasnt wet it took him a lil bit to get it out. So ima soak that guy 2marrow for lil bit and go get him a tank since i dont have any. i have the UVb fictures and heat. Wat watt is good for the lil guy. ANy help would be beast thnks.


----------



## RTfanatic (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it illegal to remove a desert tortoise from the wild in your area? Might want to check. I'm not an expert on DT's, but I've read around here they are protected in some manner.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2008)

Its impossible to offer any help until we know what kind of animal you have found. My GUESS is that it is a baby box turtle, as newly hatched tortoises are bigger than what you've described. Can you post some pictures of your new little guy?

Yvonne


----------



## Vegasjoe (Nov 16, 2008)

Do your research, google desert tortoise images and see if they look like your little guy. Right now desert torts should be getting ready for hibernation. Please look up correct diet after you have identified the species.


----------



## Waffle (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, that's a desert tortoise. If your uncle lives in California, Nevada, or Arizona, and there's a chance the tortoise is wild, it's considered illegal for you to capture it and keep it as a pet.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2008)

Waffle,
michael's got it right. desert tortoises are threatened by extinction and are thus a protected species. unfortunately, the best course of action would be to let the little guy go along his merry way. if you fell in love with tortoises after taking of this one (who wouldn't, he so cute!) check with your local tortoise club, i'm sure there are plenty out there looking for a good home. if youre in California, check out the CA Turtle and Tortoise Club


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah if there isnt a safe spot for him to go, i.e a neighbor hood that pretty well developed check in at the clubs and they will take it off your hands and most likely release it to a safe location. They are illegal to take out of the wild, unless they are endangered by something, which then you still have to get a permit and let the wild life fish and game know ect.. He is a neat looking little guy though, lo l


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2008)

Millerlite said:


> yeah if there isnt a safe spot for him to go, i.e a neighbor hood that pretty well developed check in at the clubs and they will take it off your hands and most likely release it to a safe location. They are illegal to take out of the wild, unless they are endangered by something, which then you still have to get a permit and let the wild life fish and game know ect.. He is a neat looking little guy though, lo l



Here in Central Calif. once a wild tortoise has been in human contact the Department of Fish and Game will euthanize it. They don't allow the release of any wild tortoise once it has been captured.

Yvonne


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 23, 2008)

interesting i did not know that. its most likely here in so cali too.


----------

